# BELARUS | Railways



## lazany (Oct 17, 2010)

tren Mogilnev-Brest en la estación de Minsk
































































































museo del ferrocarril Brest


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

one of the ridiculous things is train ticket prices there, as government pays literally almost all ticket price. suburban train costs 1000 rubles which is 1/8$ .


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

There's got to be a faster way to route trains from Mogilev to Brest than going through the capital, unless that route is limited to electrified trains.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> There's got to be a faster way to route trains from Mogilev to Brest than going through the capital, unless that route is limited to electrified trains.


One of the pictures published above shows a map of the Belarus network.
There is indeed a shortest way than going through Minsk, but we don't
know the state and characteristics of this line so we can't tell whether or
not this route is also faster...

Also, by going through Minsk, this train also attracts the ridership of all
people wanting to get there. We don't know at all if there is enough
demand for a direct link between Mogilev and Brest to make this train
profitable.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Woonsocket54 said:


> There's got to be a faster way to route trains from Mogilev to Brest than going through the capital, unless that route is limited to electrified trains.


Train 606Б - route via Kalinkovichi, 633 km, ~12 hours, sleeper http://www.poezda.net/ru/train_timetable?tr_code=1663354%3A%C0+

Train 110Б - route via Minsk, 588 km, ~8 hours, seating train - http://www.poezda.net/ru/train_timetable?tr_code=1657165%3A%C0+


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I've renamed this to Belarus | Railways. All Belarusian railway discussion can take place here. 

Thanks!


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice collection of pictures with old trains I recon taken in museum. How about modern trains, any pics? We would appreciate a lots.


----------



## lazany (Oct 17, 2010)

train Minsk-Simferopol, inside lux car,price one way 180€


----------



## buldoci (Jun 9, 2008)

Railways map of Belarus:


----------



## lazany (Oct 17, 2010)

trains near Gomel












train 100 Minsk-Simferopol at Bajmach train station (Ukraine)


----------



## abyshto (Nov 25, 2012)

*The new format of the Belarusian Railways*

Belarusian Railways is a new format for passenger traffic. Its main attributes will be mobility and environmental friendliness. These two concepts - not only the demands of the times, but also the style of modern life.
So, what is the new format? It is a comprehensive system of passenger transportation services, designed to meet the demand of passengers transport services by using new technology and modern rolling stock, oriented to strengthen transport links 
ommercial, regional, inter-regional and city line. In turn, the regional and inter-regional lines provided economy and business class.
Minsk International line will connect the capitals of other countries, commercial lines are designed for passengers on organized by natural or legal persons (travel, rent, special teams). Inter-regional - will provide convenient rail connections between regional centers, as well as the regional centers and capital. City lines - will link Minsk with the nearest suburban zone (Zhdanovichy), and in the future satellite city Zaslaul. Regional - will transport passengers within the territory of the regional center.New passenger format - new colors. Railway workers demonstrated at the conference visual concept of each of the seven lines. They all have a distinctive color scheme and indicated by different flowers, emblems.










CITY LINES









REGIONAL LINES









INTERREGIONAL LINES









INTERNATIONAL LINES









COMMERCIAL LINES


----------



## abyshto (Nov 25, 2012)

*City lines. *

The BR uses the Swiss Stadler Flirt here. They are painted in corporate colors "City lines" of the Belarusian Railways- red color and aster as the emblem. Now "City lines" has 6 swiss trains, each with 4 cars. Trains ply the routes:
1.Minsk-Zhdanovichy-Belarus-Minsk
2.Minsk-Kalyadzichy-Rudzensk-Minsk
































































Form of staff


----------



## abyshto (Nov 25, 2012)

*Regional lines*

Belarusian Railways has purchased 4 Swiss Stadler Flirt for regional lines. 











































































In addition, the Polish company "Pesa" together with the Belarusian holding "BELKOMMUNMASH" manufacture diesel trains for "Regional lines".


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Abyshto? That's a pretty funny user name.


----------



## abyshto (Nov 25, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Abyshto? That's a pretty funny user name.


Ahaha:lol: Thnx) Dzjakuj- it is in belarussian language


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

abyshto said:


> *The new format of the Belarusian Railways*


I like this re branding issue! :cheers: It makes even more attractive


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

abyshto said:


> COMMERCIAL LINES


какой-то абышто

What is that supposed to be?


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> какой-то абышто
> 
> What is that supposed to be?


I think something like excursion trains.


----------



## abyshto (Nov 25, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> какой-то абышто
> 
> What is that supposed to be?


It's just a picture, yes, it is a touristic train


----------



## abyshto (Nov 25, 2012)

_Belarusian Railways bought 6 new Stadler trains for regional lines_

In December, Belarusian Railways signed a contract with a Swiss company Stadler Bussnang AG for delivery in 2013-2014, 6 FLIRT trains for regional lines. The press service of the Belarusian Railways.It is planned that four trains arrive on the Belarusian line in 2013, two more - in 2014.
New trains will differ increased comfort and spaciousness. These trains will consist of five cars. For the convenience of passengers, seats are arranged one behind the other, and the cars will have additional hand luggage and baggage.
Recall, the first contract with Stadler Bussnang AG to supply 10 trains a new generation of Belarusian Railways signed in March 2010. Five of them came to Belarus in 2011, five - in 2012. Currently, the Belarusian Railway ply 6 trains for urban and 4 lines of regional trains for business class.
Trains new format has gained its niche in the travel market. Since the opening of the regular trains urban lines they carried about 2 million people, the regional train lines business class - more than 1 million


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/02/14/pesa-delivers-first-dmu-to-belarus/
> 
> *PESA delivers first DMU to Belarus*
> 14 FEB, 2014
> ...


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

^^
Thanks for update!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...to-introduce-five-car-flirts.html?channel=542
> 
> *Belarus gets set to introduce five-car Flirts*
> April 29, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New PESA trains are now in service between Minsk-Passazhirskiy and Minsk Airport stations, all pictures are taken from here:



















Airport station:



















The route consists one intermediate stop - Smolevichi. In grey - bus service between station and airport:



















Smolevichi station:


----------



## Eiropro (May 18, 2013)

what is a frequency of the airport train and how long does trip takes by train and bus? how long is a bus route? any plans to expend railway till airport?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

This is a lightly used airport. There are five round-trips per day.

In the below schedules, the top red circle represents Minsk central station, the next circle is Smolevichi station (suburban Minsk), then the next station is Airport _ostanovochnyi punkt_ which translates to "stop point" - a stop without a stationhouse consisting solely of a platform, as can be seen in the photo above.

The bottom red circle shows time that bus arrives at airport terminal. As you can see, the train takes about 54 minutes and then the bus another 5-10 minutes (giving the passengers a few minutes to connect from train to bus). The most typical of ex-Soviet cities, Minsk does not have much of a highway infrastructure, resulting in congested arterial streets at rush hour. Neverthless, the train's time of travel is not particularly competitive with driving or taking the 300E express bus from central bus terminal (across street from central rail station) or Uruchye metro station or driving. Perhaps during rush hour the train gets to the airport faster than bus/driving. 

Train station is 700 meters away from airport terminal. One-way fare: BYR 25000 (USD 2.33). Max speed: 112 kph (70 mph)

In each frame below, the left column shows airport-bound schedule, the right column shows city-bound schedule. Times of connecting domestic railway services and international flights are also shown. 














































Source: http://www.rw.by/passengers_services/trains/new_format/airport_lines/shedule/

Here are some more photos (source: http://citydog.by/post/aeroport-elektrichka/)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Here is a map of the route. The train goes to Smolevichi and turns around.

Source: http://gigamir.net/agenda/internet/pub1241839

The consensus of the blogs is that this is dumb and reflects poorly on the country. It is not known why the railway was not built all the way to the terminal.

http://people.onliner.by/2014/11/07/poexali-poleteli
https://www.belaruspartisan.org/print/?ID=285535
http://minsknews.by/blog/2014/11/07...z-stolitsyi-teper-mozhno-dobratsya-na-poezde/
http://gigamir.net/agenda/internet/pub1241839
http://blisch.by/airport-train


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

AFAIK, they needed to reclassify land-use of patch of land near terminal, or something like that, but they hurried so much, that decided not to :facepalm:


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Woonsocket54 said:


> The consensus of the blogs is that this is dumb and reflects poorly on the country. It is not known why the railway was not built all the way to the terminal.


Of course it's not the right solution but I've read they are doing work in phases and in the next phase the train will connect more directly and it is expected to take 30 minutes instead of an hour. I guess this is not the only project in the country and I am sure this is a better solution then not to have anything at all. Let's hope the second phase commences soon.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Singidunum said:


> I am sure this is a better solution then not to have anything at all.


I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

So do you walk around naked just because you can only afford basic clothing? That's the logic you are promoting.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Singidunum said:


> So do you walk around naked just because you can only afford basic clothing? That's the logic you are promoting.


There is already a quick bus connection to airport, which hasn't reached its capacity yet.
At the moment, train offers no real advantages over road connection.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Singidunum said:


> So do you walk around naked just because you can only afford basic clothing? That's the logic you are promoting.


I am wondering if the resources used to build something that was not necessary could have been used for something else. Really a waste of freshly built Polish rolling stock methinks.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ew/view/stadler-opens-belarusian-factory.html
> 
> *Stadler opens Belarusian factory*
> 24 Nov 2014
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Roman Zhukov photo
Airport-bound train at Minsk central station
http://parovoz.com/newgallery/index.php?ID=497247


----------



## Balsen (Jul 6, 2003)

looks massive!!


----------



## Goy (Sep 27, 2014)

*Belarus should improve its railway network with EU's country: Poland and Lithuania. I think if Belarus does that they would become more independent from Russia. Rails such Minsk - Vilnius, Minsk - Warsaw and Minsk - Kiev will turn Belarus economy less dependent on Russia.*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Belarus Railways is now reporting on social media that by Dec 2015 a plan will be developed to add a third track between Minsk and Smolevichi and a connection allowing trains from Minsk to go directly to the airport (black line below) instead of going to Smolevichi and turning around in order to proceed to the airport (red arrows below).

https://vk.com/page-5473919_49968638


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...anger-installed-at-belarus-poland-border.html
> 
> *Gauge-changer installed at Belarus-Poland border*
> 27 Jan 2015
> ...


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ DB might consider taking their ones - currently in storage - back in service and operate them in pool with the russian ones...


----------

